# Genetics Behind White Flights



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Can you guys shed some light on white flights? More specifically, is it part of the rec. white/pied/splash gene? Do you need a white flighted bird to get white flights?


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

2y4life said:


> Can you guys shed some light on white flights? More specifically, is it part of the rec. white/pied/splash gene? Do you need a white flighte
> d bird to get white flights?[/QUO
> I have a pair of breeders the cock is a Bluebar the hen is black check white flight,most of there young have been white flights or one out of the 2 have had white flights.so my guess would be yes,one of the parents would have to have the white flight gene. however I could be wrong .


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Some people will argue this but my experience is that there are both dominant and recessive white flight genes. I've had many solid colored pairs produce white flighted offspring, often consistently. 
Note: The solid colored parents almost always had a few white feathers at the top of their leg shank, indicating the presence of pied genes.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I would agree with tmaas. I have observed similar things.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

White flight gene is dominant but sometimes it doesn't express (not full penetrance). Such a bird could throw white flighted young and people could think that it is a recessive mutation.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Does the mate of the white flighted bird need to have a specific gene for pied before the dominent white flight gene can express itself in their offspring? 
With my Carriers I get 100% solid colored young from a pied, with white flights, paired to a solid colored mate when the solid colored mate has no pied ancestors.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

No. I have mated saddles to non-pied birds and gotten birds with white flights (some with all white flights, some with some colored flights too)


----------

